# Recall federal&american eagle on 45apc



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

FYI, check out your 45APC if it is FERDERAL OR AMERICAN EAGLE
Be Cool
BiB

*FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE*
*45 AUTO PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING*
*Immediate Action Required*​ 
*FEDERAL CARTRIDGE COMPANY *
​​*• 900 BOB EHLEN DRIVE • ANOKA, MN 55303 • PHONE 763.323.2300 • Toll Free: 1-800-322-2342*

Certain lots of recently manufactured 45 Auto ammunition may contain an incorrect propellant
charge. ​​​

​​*Use of product from these lots may result in firearm damage and possible*​
*serious injury.*
*DO NOT USE PRODUCT FROM THE FOLLOWING LOTS:*​​If you have in your possession any 45 Auto with the following brand names and part numbers,
check to see if your ammunition package contains the above lots: American Eagle​

​​® (AE45A,​
AE45N1, or AE45A250), Champion™ (WM5233), GoldMedal​​​

​​® (GM45B), Hi-Shok® (45C, 45D)​
and Federal​​​

​​® Personal Defense® (C45C, C45D). Example below:

The examples below show where you
*THIS WARNING APPLIES ONLY TO THE LOTS LISTED ABOVE.*
If you possess ammunition from any of these lots, or have questions concerning this warning, please contact us
at ​

​​*1-800-831-0850 *or *1-800-322-2342 *and ask for Product Service. Federal will provide replacement product​
and will cover the cost of returning the affected product.​​​
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.​


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh crap... a friend and I just split a case of it... Have to check it when I get back to the house... hope it's not one of the affected lot numbers.


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, that is GOOD info.


----------

